# Top 10 "My Other Driver Let Me..."



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

10. "Pre-Game on the way to Rebel with Vodka & Redbull in open Red Solo Cups with my pals."
9. "Stop for smokes at the 7-11, I'll be 30 seconds, I don' know how to put in extra stops..."
8. "Have the Aux Cord for a 3 minute trip, Fam."
7. "Take this U-Turn in the middle of the Yonge-Eglinton Construction"
6. "Vape my custom tobacco/pot skunkjuice."
5. "Just drive a little further up the street, I put in the address in wrong" _(1.5 km later...just turn right here, no left, just a little further...)_
4. "Take my three toddlers, with no car seats, it's just up the street..." _(Ride is from Milton to Brampton)_
3. "Wear my mask on my chin for the whole ride."
2. "McD's Drive thru, please. I have a hankering for a McFlurry. STAT."
1. "Wait, just one more minute...Coming!"


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

I can't even with #5...#paxholes 🤬


----------



## 13210 (Apr 21, 2015)

As long as they follow it up with "I'll tip you in the app", all is good :rollseyes:


----------



## iluxin (Jan 13, 2016)

-Can you stop me here please? (Under "No stopping" sign on bicycle lane)

And my lovely one was 2 years ago:

-Can you drop me inside there please? (Pointing to bay where all the buses going in to Finch station terminal). 

It was so brilliant that I wasn't able to react even 😂


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

i've never had a drop of asked at a bus only area, but I've had lots of people waiving their phones from inside the Busses Only Area. I just park nearby, and wait to see if they figure it out. Bus people are generaly short rides on UBER, so if I get the $3.75 shuffle, then so be it.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Pre gaming & smoking in car was all me 

sorry boys 👋🏾


----------



## ryan137 (Sep 7, 2016)

Rav said:


> I can't even with #5...#paxholes &#129324;


At least you'd get paid the extra time and distance for that situation.

When the difference is only 300-500m on the other hand and they were just trying to save 50 cents... &#128580;


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

"I get off on the 5th floor." (Large apartment building with multi-floor garage inside.)


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Gate code is 1234, on 5min ride.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

1. All the other Uber drivers let me sit up front (despite its being contrary both to Uber/Lyft policy and a specific Mayoral Order)

2. All the other Uber drivers right-on-red here. (despite a larger than usual NO TURN ON RED sign)

3. All the other Uber drivers turn left on red, here. (left on red from a one-way onto another one-way is specifically permitted in the Commonwealth of Virginia. It is specifically prohibited in the District of Columbia and just plain not allowed in the State of Maryland).

4. All the other Uber drivers let me eat in their car. (Like they really let you eat that loaded burrito so that you can spill half of it on the floor and seat)

5. All the other Uber drivers have water and snacks. (No, you had one that did, so now you think that all should have them)


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

What do you mean you won't wait while I shop?

It will only take 15 minutes at most!

Every other Uber driver has waited for me!!

You MUST be new.

Wow! You really don't know how to do your job!

I PAID for you. You WILL wait.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ryan137 said:


> At least you'd get paid the extra time and distance for that situation.
> 
> When the difference is only 300-500m on the other hand and they were just trying to save 50 cents... &#128580;


But you lose out on surge or otherwise higher rates.

Why do you think they do yhis?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

11. All the other Uber drivers always give me a ride. Says a 13 year old girl. 

Reported.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Pax is so 80's. Reminds me of a driver trying to fit in.

In my experience, it's simple, you choose riders that feel and smell right. I am old school, I only banged the chicks that applied to the above.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 506373
> 
> 
> What do you mean you won't wait while I shop?
> ...


You paid me but not enough.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Rav said:


> I can't even with #5...#paxholes &#129324;


Damn, it's extra cents, maybe tip. Who told you they have to do whatever you want &#128546;



goneubering said:


> 11. All the other Uber drivers always give me a ride. Says a 13 year old girl. :frown:
> 
> Reported.


In that case: it's always some one ☝ that not. Have nice day. Come with momma!!! &#128521;



#professoruber said:


> Pax is so 80's. Reminds me of a driver trying to fit in.
> 
> In my experience, it's simple, you choose riders that feel and smell right. I am old school, I only banged the chicks that applied to the above.


Why I'm wasting my time here?



tc49821 said:


> You paid me but not enough.


Ask senate for stimulus number 2&#128540;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> 5. "Just drive a little further up the street, I put in the address in wrong" _(1.5 km later...just turn right here, no left, just a little further...)_


I had fun teaching an ExpressPool rider that we go to the pin and no further:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/love-letters-to-pax.200912/page-18#post-3675244


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

goneubering said:


> 11. All the other Uber drivers always give me a ride. Says a 13 year old girl.


I get that one all the time.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Go to another destination or make a round trip without changing the address on their phone.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dice Man said:


> Go to another destination or make a round trip without changing the address on their phone.


...................and the customer announces this after you have accepted a stacked ping........................................


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I get that one all the time.


Is it legal in DC? It's not legal here in Cali.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I was gonna add something but you seemed to hit the whole list.

I don't know where any of those places are, but i got the general idea.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Is it legal in DC? It's not legal here in Cali.


I will not carry them on UberX. What happens is that you pull up to the address, out comes a thirteen year old girl. You decline to transport and get this fuss "ALL THE OTHER UBER DRIVERS DO IT!"

What is funny is that if I am driving the cab, I can carry them at twelve.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

"What do you mean we can't pile 6 people into a Kia Forte? We'll just sit on each other's laps! Other drivers let us do it!"


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> "What do you mean we can't pile 6 people into a Kia Forte? We'll just sit on each other's laps! Other drivers let us do it!"


Have you offered the trunk as a form of alternate seating?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

My other driver let me cancel


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

goneubering said:


> 11. All the other Uber drivers always give me a ride. Says a 13 year old girl. :frown:
> 
> Reported.


Do you afraid of 13 years old girl?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

*"My Other Driver Let Me..."*

11. "... run in and grab a few things while you wait. I won't be more than just a few minutes."

12. "... put this giant box of dirt and garbage in the back seat."


----------



## Unhandled exception (Jul 23, 2020)

Maybe not


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MikhailCA said:


> Do you afraid of 13 years old girl?


No, but a fear of the consequences of being involved in a collision with one as a passenger, regardless of fault is not illegitimate. You can not haul an unaccompanied thirteen year old on UberX or Lyft because Uber's/Lyft's insurer will not pay a claim for a passenger injury to an unaccompanied minor. This passes over your being de-activated for doing it. Your private insurer will not pay _any_ claim for a passenger's injury if you are hauling one for compensation.

Similarly, I am not afraid of a blind drunk twenty three year old unaccompanied female, either. I am afraid of the consequences of hauling her. If she does not ralph in my car, she will pass out. At that point, I will have to get the police to get her out of my car at the destination. If I put my hands on her, I could face legal consequences. In fact, even if I do not touch her, she could accuse me of improper behaviour. Uber/Lyft would de-activate no questions asked. Even if the law clears me, neither Uber nor Lyft would re-instate me.

There are some passengers that you just do not haul.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> No, but a fear of the consequences of being involved in a collision with one as a passenger, regardless of fault is not illegitimate. You can not haul an unaccompanied thirteen year old on UberX or Lyft because Uber's/Lyft's insurer will not pay a claim for a passenger injury to an unaccompanied minor. This passes over your being de-activated for doing it. Your private insurer will not pay _any_ claim for a passenger's injury if you are hauling one for compensation.
> 
> Similarly, I am not afraid of a blind drunk twenty three year old unaccompanied female, either. I am afraid of the consequences of hauling her. If she does not ralph in my car, she will pass out. At that point, I will have to get the police to get her out of my car at the destination. If I put my hands on her, I could face legal consequences. In fact, even if I do not touch her, she could accuse me of improper behaviour. Uber/Lyft would de-activate no questions asked. Even if the law clears me, neither Uber nor Lyft would re-instate me.
> 
> There are some passengers that you just do not haul.


A.K.A. the most important "L" word: liability.


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

"the other drivers didn't say anything when I told them I was waiting for the elevator when they pulled up"


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

What’s shocking is having to explain to folks that I can’t take 6 people in a Camry...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Pull up to a family of 3. Two adults get in back and the ~5-7year old opens front passenger door. His favorite thing to do is ride up front.

I apologize to them all and tell them legally he can't ride up front. The mom was really mad like I was just being mean to her son. Telling me how all the other drivers do it and it has never been a problem.

She made jabs about it the whole 10 minute ride. I just let her talk.

Honestly im surprised she didn’t care that in an accident the air bag would probably kill her small child if he is in the front seat.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> What's shocking is having to explain to folks that I can't take 6 people in a Camry...


If a Prius can, so can a Camry!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Leak things out of your orifices because
"We're just having a good time"


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> If a Prius can, so can a Camry! :biggrin:


Damn right!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I so don't want to go back to pax. But the time is coming. Mostly worried about the chin mask or dick nose pax


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I so don't want to go back to pax. But the time is coming. Mostly worried about the chin mask or dick nose pax :frown:


Eats isn't working for you?


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

For some reason I can't find a way to end that sentence that isn't dirty minded.

Not even joking. All gutter :cryin:


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...................and the customer announces this after you have accepted a stacked ping........................................


This is the one that gets me the most. I lost a very high dollar stacked ride for "Its only a couple of blocks". It's was 2 miles. Pax are the worst sometimes. And by the way. She 1 starred me because I wasn't nice to her....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> If a Prius can, so can a Camry! :biggrin:


That is taking HIDEOUS to a whole New Level !


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Eats isn't working for you?


It's insanely slow, tips suck.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Matt101980 said:


> This is the one that gets me the most


This is actually the twenty first century version of something that I used to hate as a cab dispatcher. I would be beating this job do death trying to get someone to cover it. The customer was calling back every two seconds and giving my operators the blues. Finally, a driver speaks up that he is en route to the area and discharging in a minute or two. I give him the job. He acknowledges. I tell my operator to tell the customer that it is on the way. The operator does so and hangs up. Then, I hear the driver's calling. I know what it is even before I acknowledge the driver.

"Go ahead _____________"

"My passenger wants a round trip".


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Matt101980 said:


> This is the one that gets me the most. I lost a very high dollar stacked ride for "Its only a couple of blocks". It's was 2 miles. Pax are the worst sometimes. And by the way. She 1 starred me because I wasn't nice to her....


I refuse to go somewhere other than the address first given unless they enter the correct one or tell me what it is and I manually change it. If it's WAY off, I might end the trip - especially if it's busy and they have been annoying.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" MY OTHER DRIVER ENDED THE RIDE AND MADE ME WALK TOO " !


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

"The other driver only charged me $10 for the same trip". "Well, why didn't you use him?" "Because he is not working today." "Actually he is not working any day. Because he did not charge enough, when his car needed some maintenance, he could not afford to pay for it, so it is in the repair shop until he finds the money." Sounds like Uber's business model, without the continual fund raising.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The mom was really mad like I was just being mean to her son.


I'll bet the mom's name started with a "K."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

simont23 said:


> "The other driver only charged me $10 for the same trip".


In the U.S. of A., only the Uber drivers in California have any control over what they charge; they can set a surge factor. The c ustomer can accept or reject it. In other markets, the drivers have no control over what they charge. In fact, Uber specifically instructs drivers not to discuss fares with customers. The driver should refer the passenger to Customer Service when there is a question about fares.

If I were a California driver, if I received pushback from the customer, I would say to him:

"Sir, you saw the cost up front. If you did not like it, you should not have submitted the request."

As I do not drive in California, if I hear any nonsense from the customer about the fare, I simply inform him to discuss the matter with Uber Customer Service, as Uber instructs drives not to discuss fares with customers.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Pull up to a family of 3. Two adults get in back and the ~5-7year old opens front passenger door. His favorite thing to do is ride up front.
> 
> I apologize to them all and tell them legally he can't ride up front. The mom was really mad like I was just being mean to her son. Telling me how all the other drivers do it and it has never been a problem.
> 
> ...





Christinebitg said:


> I'll bet the mom's name started with a "K."


The "Bad Mom" Karen.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

In the tradition of the old Chia Pet commercials, ch-ch-ch-chia... we have *K-K-K-Karen*!


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> 10. "Pre-Game on the way to Rebel with Vodka & Redbull in open Red Solo Cups with my pals."
> 9. "Stop for smokes at the 7-11, I'll be 30 seconds, I don' know how to put in extra stops..."
> 8. "Have the Aux Cord for a 3 minute trip, Fam."
> 7. "Take this U-Turn in the middle of the Yonge-Eglinton Construction"
> ...


Just so you know.. I am that *Other Driver...*.

I have done all of these at one time or another during my time with Uber / Lyft....

10 Continues 
9. Continues. They good ones usually offer to buy me something or when they ask, I am like sure, just grab me a Gatorade & some skittles
8. Continues I will take the extra 50 cents waiting for them to get it all set up 
7. Continues... Its how I roll, they dont have to ask if it going to benefit me, I do it..
6. Stopped... I have had other customers complain, so I cant take that risk
5. Continues. Yea I know its lazy, but lazy keeps us in business 
4. Stopped.. The hours I drive usually don't get to many kids anymore
3. Depends on the person.... If you hop in with no mask like you own my car with no mask, you get bounced, if you ask nicely, say you have a condition, its coo.. Just dont try and be bold or sneak in like I can see..DA ***... I am not looking at you the whole time, while you are in the back, my eyes are on the road, plus making eye contact can be awkward so you will do you in the back, just be real about it.
2. Yea just get me a large fries or 3 cookie or an Ice cream or Large Sprite no ice, we are good... I have been fed so many times its not even funny
1. 15 min wait time on Black... Sucks, but that where we are at.... So I am used to it, but If i text after like 3 mins, just respond back, so I know you are coming, vs not saying anything and walking up with there is like 5 seconds left... Just call the damn Uber when you are ready to go, it tells you how long you got before a car is coming & you are tracking the car, like come on people....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Phoenix123 said:


> Just so you know.. I am that *Other Driver...*.
> 
> I have done all of these at one time or another during my time with Uber / Lyft....
> 
> ...


You do Black so you're compensated well for these things.

Imagine doing that shit for base rate. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

New2This said:


> You do Black so you're compensated well for these things.
> 
> Imagine doing that shit for base rate. &#129318;‍♂


Base no.. 
With high surge yes....
Uber and their mind games with Ratings, and people wanting to be like...
No one know Uber algo, so we try and keep high ratings, and pax will down rate for these things.

Lucky, the few people that I have to sent to the back have not down-rated me... It clearly says no one up front... I have enough room for 6 in the back, no you cant sit up front with 5 people in the back, already, get your happy azz back there and enjoy your buddies, cause i dont need you trying to turn around to talk to them when you could be right next to them, if you did not have some power control


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Phoenix123 said:


> With high surge yes


This X1000.

The higher the Surge the less I cared about ratings. On a few occasions I picked up people who had higher Surge than rating. &#129335;‍♂

Also I was much more tolerant of shit with high Surge.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Had a triple “my other driver let me” 

not a single, not a double, a triple “my other drivers let me”

4 kids 2 adults, (violation one)
No car seat (violation 2)
Red solo cups {I’m not that stupid} (violation 3)


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I had the triple a couple months ago:

No Car seats for toddler.
4 Passengers.
No face coverings.

Shuffled them twice, just for the experience. Once a No show. Once a No mask cancel. This was before Lyft lowered the shuffle bonus to $2.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

All the other Uber drivers help me carry my 50 bags of groceries up 3 flights of stairs for no tip.

My last Lyft driver went in the bus only lane at the Metro to let me off.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> 1. All the other Uber drivers let me sit up front (despite its being contrary both to Uber/Lyft policy and a specific Mayoral Order)
> 
> 2. All the other Uber drivers right-on-red here. (despite a larger than usual NO TURN ON RED sign)
> 
> ...


Ya, I love the: All the other Uber drivers da da da da


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

When the pax talks about “ other driver let me do it” they are talking about me:laugh: I am 100% passenger friendly:smiles:


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> 10. "Pre-Game on the way to Rebel with Vodka & Redbull in open Red Solo Cups with my pals."
> 9. "Stop for smokes at the 7-11, I'll be 30 seconds, I don' know how to put in extra stops..."
> 8. "Have the Aux Cord for a 3 minute trip, Fam."
> 7. "Take this U-Turn in the middle of the Yonge-Eglinton Construction"
> ...


11. Drive me just out of the surge zone then request the rest of the long trip at no surge (I got this a few times when we had the old surge system). It probably still happens when the up front price is really high and the pax knows it's because of when/where they're starting from.
12. Jump my car.
13. Move a "few things" (like a 2 bedroom apartment in multiple trips of half a mile each and help loading and unloading).
14. Take my drunken, unconscious, likely to puke and pee friend home and make sure she gets in her 3rd floor apartment safely. (And dispute the cleaning fee, of course).
15. Take my muddy, just been rolling around in a dead animal dog in my car.
16. Let me bring my 7 friends with me in your uberx (I'll make it worth your while, lol).


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 11. Drive me just out of the surge zone then request the rest of the long trip at no surge (I got this a few times when we had the old surge system). It probably still happens when the up front price is really high and the pax knows it's because of when/where they're starting from.
> 12. Jump my car.
> 13. Move a "few things" (like a 2 bedroom apartment in multiple trips of half a mile each and help loading and unloading).
> 14. Take my drunken, unconscious, likely to puke and pee friend home and make sure she gets in her 3rd floor apartment safely. (And dispute the cleaning fee, of course).
> ...


11. Has not happened and I would not do that at all.
12. Have never had that happen
13. I did this twice, same person each trip paid 125
14. I have done that once, carried her in... Her mom was around as I knocked on the door for help & did not want to touch her before hand for any problems. Had to wake up a couple of past out people... it happens
15. WTF
16. I did 5 in my Uber X car once, surge was to high to pass up....#camry


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The thing about jumping cars is that it risks damaging YOUR car in the process.

If it’s done correctly by someone of above average intelligence there’s little risk.

However the risk is still there, and people are collectively too stupid for me to risk it.

You hook up either car wrong and it’s could be $100s or thousands in damage.

this opens up another issue, if you charge money for the service you could be liable for damaging the other guys car.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You hook up either car wrong and it's could be $100s or thousands in damage.


Younger people today are funny. Cars didn't use to be so reliable. Just about every driver who's my age knows how to jump start a car. Many of us still carry jumper cables.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Younger people today are funny. Cars didn't use to be so reliable. Just about every driver who's my age knows how to jump start a car. Many of us still carry jumper cables.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.serrahyundai.com/blog/will-damage-car-give-someone-jump-start/


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

So Stevie, what's your point. Any boomer knows how to _correctly_ jump start a car.

And most of us can roll start a car that has a manual transmission.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> So Stevie, what's your point. Any boomer knows how to _correctly_ jump start a car.
> 
> And most of us can roll start a car that has a manual transmission.


Most GenX'rs can easily do this as well. When I used to drive gas-cars (I've been EV for 6 years now), I always had a set of Jumper Cables in my car, and I gave many people in Frozen parking lots in Winter a Jump. And I had several people when I was in my 20s, and drove beater cars, give me a jump.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Just about every driver who's my age knows how to jump start a car.





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> link


Many people do not know that you are not supposed to connect to the negative terminal of the dead battery. You are supposed to connect the negative terminal of the good battery to the frame of the car with the dead battery.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Many people do not know that you are not supposed to connect to the negative terminal of the dead battery. You are supposed to connect the negative terminal of the good battery to the frame of the car with the dead battery.


All true, but it works fine to do it the other way too.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I'll bet the mom's name started with a "K."


Ahh, you must mean Kristine.&#128513;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Pax wanted to sit in the front, I said I don’t care... 3 total, I in the front and 2 in the back...
Pax next request was” do you have a aux”
I said , yes, gave the aux cord to her... pax connects aux cord to her phone and then turns the volume knob up but no sound :smiles: she said
”something seriously wrong with the radio”

I told her, that is the AC knob:laugh: 
2 in the back started started laughing out loud and making fun of the front seat pax ....giggling continued for few minutes.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> 10. "Pre-Game on the way to Rebel with Vodka & Redbull in open Red Solo Cups with my pals."
> 9. "Stop for smokes at the 7-11, I'll be 30 seconds, I don' know how to put in extra stops..."
> 8. "Have the Aux Cord for a 3 minute trip, Fam."
> 7. "Take this U-Turn in the middle of the Yonge-Eglinton Construction"
> ...


sounds like Toronto.
one of my favorite cities in Canada.

anyway, 
my riders get dropped off at the address put in.
riders get picked up at the address put in.

"hello? sorry, we put in the wrong address. can you drive two miles to pick us up?"

ME: Nooo


----------

